# ISPconfig2 oder ISPconfig3 und ein paar Fragen zur Version 3



## juergen71 (15. Dez. 2011)

Ich arbeite seit knapp 5 Jahren mit ISPConfig2 und bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem System an sich, natürlich ist da auch viel Gewohnheit dabei.

Ich habe mir jetzt einen Testserver mit der Version3 installiert und glaube  wenn ich aktiv damit arbeite würde ich mich in 1-2 Monaten auch daran gewöhnen.
Meine größten Bedenken sind die Migration von über 500 Webs auf ein neues System, das ist für uns ein riesen Aufwand und auch für die Kunden wird das einiges an Umstellung und Mehraufwand bringen. Wir stellen auf jeden Fall im Jänner auf ein Clustersystem mit einem vorgesetzten Loadbalancer um und das einfachste wäre mit ISPconfig2 weiterzuarbeiten, den dann würden die Kunden den Ausfall nicht einmal merken.

Die Frage ist, wie lange wird die Version2 noch unterstützt, gibt es dazu eine Art Roadmap, den die Hardware ist sage ich mal auf 4-5 Jahre ausgelegt? Wenn die V2 aber nur mehr 2-3 Jahre unterstützt wird dann brauche ich gar nicht mehr weiter zu überlegen.

Könnte man Till oder Falco für eine derartige Übersiedelung engagieren?

Wenn ich auf ISPConfig3 umstelle dann wäre der Plan den alten Server noch weiterlaufen zu lassen und die Kunden einen nach dem anderen zu portieren, gibt es dazu einen Vorschlag/Howto oder muss ich alles manuell machen?

Wenn ich in ISPConfig2 ein Web angelegt habe dann wurden sämtliche DNS Einträge automatisch erstellt
wenn ich das aktiviert habe, gibt es derartige Möglichkeiten auch in  ISPConfig3 oder werden dort erst die Kunden angelegt, dann die Domain,  dann der DNS Eintrag und dann die Mailboxen?
Es ist so das wir sehr viel für unsere Kunden erledigen, da ist das jetztige System einfach da ich unter dem jeweiligen Web ja auch die Mailboxen finde und einfach verwalten kann.

Das Billing System würde ich auf jeden Fall dazunehmen, gibts da schon Erfahrung von Usern hier, wie zufrieden seid Ihr damit in der Praxis? Das Testsystem kenne ich, allerdings noch zu wenig um mitreden zu können.


Bedanke mich für hilfreiche Beiträge/Vorschläge

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## juergen71 (17. Dez. 2011)

Die erste Antwort gebe ich mir hier jetzt selbst 

Habe das ISPConfig3 Manual durchgearbeitet und auf einem Testsystem ein paar Typische Kunden angelegt mit allem drum und dran.

Was mir aufgefallen ist zb beim Erstellen der DNS Einträge, gibt es eine Möglichkeit die IP Adresse bzw die NS1, NS2 wie auch die Mailadresse dort fix zu hinterlegen?

Den bekannten Papierkorb aus ISPConfig2 gibt es in der V3 gar nicht mehr oder finde ich den nur nicht?

Alles in allem ist die V3 sehr umfangreich und der große Vorteil ist meiner Meinung nach die Skalierbarkeit, die Frage ist nur ob wir das alles brauchen.

Würde Till oder Falco mir sagen das die V2 noch mindestens 5 Jahre unterstützt wird dann tendiere ich doch eher zur V2.


----------



## Till (18. Dez. 2011)

Ispconfig 2 wird seit über einem jahr schon nicht mehr weiter entwickelt und auch sicherheitspatches wird es vielleicht noch max für ein weiteres jahr geben, da sich ispconfig ja jetzt bereits schon nicht mehr ohne modifikationen der libc kompilieren lässt macht eine weitere unterstützung wenig sinn. Ich würde neue systeme daher nicht mit ispconfig 2 installieren.

Du kannst die dns voreinstellungen im dns wizard template vornehmen.

Den papierkorb gibt es in Ispconfig 3 nicht mehr.


----------



## juergen71 (19. Dez. 2011)

Was mich noch interessiert gibt es eine Möglichkeit einem User seine Zugangsdaten ähnlich wie in ISPConfig2 per Mail zu senden?

Wenn nicht wäre das was für die Weihnachtsliste 

Dann habe ich noch unter
system - serverkonfiguration - server die IP konfiguration gemacht, mein system ist ein 
ubuntu 10.04 lts, sollte also klappen, aber die dort eingetragenen dns server stehen nicht
in der /etc/resolve.cnf ...werden die nicht dort eingetragen? weil im manual steht ja:
-------------
Nameservers: Fill in the IP addresses of nameservers that this server will use to do DNS lookups. You can
specify multiple nameservers by separating them with a comma. These should be the nameservers from
/etc/resolv.conf. Example: 145.253.2.75,8.8.8.8
-------------


Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## rodeoflip (21. Dez. 2011)

Das wäre echt eine schöne Sache !

Gruß


----------

